# F 150 Help!



## darbc23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok guys recently purchased a restaurant with my wife. We have a pretty decent parking lot. I also want to do a few residential places such as family and my own. What do I need to do to a 2005 F150 Supercrew FX4 to make it plow worthy. Dont want to get a new truck at this time. What products would allow me to put a good plow on prefferably a V plow?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A set of jack stands to hold the front up with a v plow on it. Your close to a 1,000 pounds hanging off the front end with a v plow. Get a Sno-Way.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

sell sell sell.
used 3/4 tons are cheap in this economy.

Wait you own a restaurant.

Keep the 150 and hire a professional to plow and stay in bed,
What if the storm hits during the day say during your dinner rush
Now you have to leave your business and plow the lot.

a sno-way V weights almost 1k too
but who is watching there weight certainly not a f150


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;592261 said:


> sell sell sell.
> used 3/4 tons are cheap in this economy.
> 
> Wait you own a restaurant.
> ...


agree.
hire it out. then you have no headaches from it, less stress, more time, and doing it yourself will probably cost you as much or more in the end.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Forget about the vee...you do not have enough truck for it. Biggest plow you can run from any plow manufacture is going to be a 7.6 straight blade.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

darbc23;592250 said:


> Ok guys recently purchased a restaurant with my wife. We have a pretty decent parking lot. I also want to do a few residential places such as family and my own. What do I need to do to a 2005 F150 Supercrew FX4 to make it plow worthy.
> 
> depends what the truck specs are, you might push a sport duty or 26 series straight blade
> 
> Dont want to get a new truck at this time. What products would allow me to put a good plow on prefferably a V plow?


Not a thing. Any dealer installing a Vee on that truck is suspect. You don't want to buy a new truck but you will need to very soon if you install a vee.

Consider Snofarmers suggestion about hiring the work out. You will lower your liability incredibly. If you do decide to do it yourself i suggest also getting a salter, and having a amble supply of material stored close to the restaurant.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

I plow with a 2006 F-150 and I would not put a V plow on it. Heaviest I would go is a 7.5' Light Duty plow. How many square feet is your lot? You may just want to hire it out as suggested. You could always do the salt yourself if you want to save money.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I would really look into getting an old 3/4 ton. Not a piece of junk, but something pretty ok. With a big lot you might have some trouble pushing a lot of snow, and you can't put a bit plow on the truck. Plus, you will beat the crap out of it.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Look at the cost of installing a brand new plow on your truck. You can go to the links of manufacturers of plows at the top of the page. They should have a program to match plows to your truck. Your are going to spend around $3,000 to $3,500 + on a plow setup for the truck. It beats your truck up no matter how good you are. Can you fix it or have to pay someone to do it? Do you need the truck every day without fail? It's all issues you need to think of if you want your truck to plow snow. You may be able to find a plow truck for a cheap price that you can use for the business and write off on taxes.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I plow commercially with a 2006 f150 supercab equipped with a Fisher 7.5 MM2 RD. I installed a 2" leveling kit in the front(around $100 on ebay) and run about 400 lbs of ballast up against the gate. The truck handles the plow quite well and being my personal truck only gets as beat as i'm willing to beat it(i also own a couple of 3/4 ton trucks and a bobcat to do the heavy pushing). It's my opinion that your F150 is more than capable of doing the plowing work that you mentioned for many years to come so long as you plow smart and take good care of it. Good luck, Roy


----------



## KWIK (Sep 30, 2008)

I plowed commercialy for 2 years with my 06' f-150. I had a Boss 8ft straight blade on it. Everyone told me the same thing "get a 3/4 ton" "you can't plow with that thing" "you'll need a smaller plow" its all ********. I hooked up the plow with no spring helpers or ballast weight and plowed for 2 years with " 0" problems. the truck handled the weight just fine. I plowed just as good/fast as all the 3/4 & 1 tons in our fleet. I say put the plow on it and don't worry.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

If a 150 is soooo good for plowing why do MOST contractors prefer a 250 or a 350 to plow with?


----------



## KWIK (Sep 30, 2008)

SnoFarmer;593941 said:


> If a 150 is soooo good for plowing why do MOST contractors prefer a 250 or a 350 to plow with?


Did you read the post? Let me help you.

"What do I need to do to a 2005 F150 Supercrew FX4 to make it plow worthy. Dont want to get a new truck at this time."

we aren't talking about "most contractors" he was simply asking what he needed to do to plow with a F-150. If he had a choice I think he would prefer a larger truck. I was only stating that A stock f-150 will plow just as good a a 3/4 or 1ton.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

KWIK;593976 said:


> Did you read the post? Let me help you.
> 
> "What do I need to do to a 2005 F150 Supercrew FX4 to make it plow worthy. Dont want to get a new truck at this time."
> 
> we aren't talking about "most contractors" he was simply asking what he needed to do to plow with a F-150. If he had a choice I think he would prefer a larger truck. I was only stating that A stock f-150 will plow just as good a a 3/4 or 1ton.


no 150, 1500 will NOT plow as good as a 3/4 not even close.
(regardless of who the operator is)

You don't need a "NEW" truck just one that is suited to the rigors of plowing your 150 is not no matter what you may hear.

You wanted to know what you should do and i told you SELL it.

When you asked a question now your b1tching about the answers your getting that don't agree with you...

If a 150 can do the same work then why build 250's or 350's?

regardless, the original poster should hire it out and not worry about it.

well good luck


----------



## darbc23 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am the original poster......When was I *****ing? I would love to sell it but the way the world is I am trying to keep expenses down,sorry. To hire it out would cost more than vehicle payments and plow for year.....I dont know how u keep ur books but I will take asset over expense any day! Plus I wont have to bust my left nut at home with the shovel!! Is there any beefing up I should do to my 150 is more what I was asking.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I found that a 2" leveling kit and about 400 lbs of ballast are more than adequate to offset my 7.5 fisher RD. Good luck, Roy


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

OP

You need to talk to your lawyer about liability exposure.

You are a new business owner.
a restaurant.
Long hrs and some late nights too.
Do you really want to get up earlier than you will have to and plow that lot?
It might sound romantic at first.
now your lunch crowd is on it's way but your prep cook just quit and the fryer is cold but the lot has 3' of snow and it's going to keep snowing.

s1it where did the time go I have to plow again for the dinner crowd.

Your wife is going to kill you by this point.

The snow is still coming down you say f--it I'll do it in the am.

Now the snow is coming hard and some kids where doing Shiites in the lot making it even harder to plow.
Then the phone rings, It's the lawyer for that old lady that fell in your lot yesterday.

Your thinking Damm i should have salted.....

What can go wrong next....
Your 150 Sh1ts the bed and dies......

Now what?

Your kidding your self if you think you can do it cheaper..


Save your business and your marrage hire it out..

You can still get the plow for at home.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

darbc23;595068 said:


> I am the original poster......When was I *****ing? I would love to sell it but the way the world is I am trying to keep expenses down,sorry. To hire it out would cost more than vehicle payments and plow for year.....I dont know how u keep ur books but I will take asset over expense any day!
> 
> that's an asset that can become a liability real fast
> 
> ...


Dose it have plow prep? if not here's a starting point of what to do to the F150

Heavy rated tires ,you should be plowing with at least a h rated tire. the stiffer sidewalls are needed to handle the weight of the blade. the side wall casings on the lower load rated tires breaks down from the constant pounding from the plow. While you're messing with tires what rims do you have? the light weight aluminum "show" rims won't handle the load well. make sure you have enough rim before you buy tires, the chain is only as strong as the weakest link. perhaps you can get a set of steel wheels form the junk yard if you need to upgrade.

What rear does the truck have? you should be in the high threes (3:93 are the minimum 4:10 are better) at least. If you have higher ratio rears you will need to plow in low lock to keep the power up.

a set of timbrens to help the front springs carry the load.

Trans cooler, Engine Oil cooler, Power steering cooler, these are all up sized with the snow plow prep, if you don't have them they are recommended.

Limited slip rears are a must have. nothings worse then a stuck plow truck. It's tough to get a tow truck at 3am when it's snowing.

A high output alternator, and at least an 850 AMP HOUR battery, forget about CCA (cold cranking amps) you need high amp hours if you want the battery to last though the storm.

match the weight of the plow with rear ballast. The ballast needs to be mounted BEHIND the rear axle not in front.

You will also need the proper insurance, None of your existing insurance will cover the liability of snow removal, so call you auto insurance agent and get commercial coverage on the truck, that specifically lists snow removal, if you wish to have coverage when carrying the plow. Call your General liability agent (if they're different) and have snow removal add there as well, you are now responsible for the safety of your customers, slip and falls, even auto collisions found to (or claimed to) have been the fault of in adequate or incomplete snow/ice control will now be your fault. A customer's insurance company can file a supplication suit against you to collect what ever they had to pay out due to your failure to provide safe egress. You are operating what could be termed an attractive nuisance. You 'invite" people to use your parking lot to access your restaurant, it is now your sole responsibility to assure their safe passage. I would separate the ownership of the truck and "snow removal company" from the restaurant and "charge" the restaurant for the service. That way, if they sue and win you might still own the restaurant if not the plow truck.

JMO


----------



## KWIK (Sep 30, 2008)

SnoFarmer;595261 said:


> OP
> 
> You need to talk to your lawyer about liability exposure.
> 
> ...


SnoFarmer you have lost your mind. Please re-read my post. All I was saying was that I plowed for two years with my STOCK F-150 with no problems. I plowed side by side with my brothers 2500HD all year long. I had nothing done to my truck at all. no Timbrens no ballast weight. nothing. The truck plowed fine. Now I am not saying that these things won't help but i found them unnessary. I would AGAIN tell you don't be afraid of your truck or plowing your own lot.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

it gets the job done could use alittle lift in the front but it works


----------



## KWIK (Sep 30, 2008)

KGRlandscapeing;595475 said:


> it gets the job done could use alittle lift in the front but it works


exactly what i have been trying to say thanks


----------



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

To the orginal poster: Your truck, because of the style cab is very short on additional weight you can hang on the front end. Your axle up there is not heavy enough, hence the suggestions to go to a larger payload truck.
To some of the others: yes a 150 will plow and can handel various plows if it has the standard cab (same as dodge or chevy or any other 1/2 t), but he has a crew cab. 
I have a 99 150 supercab off road version with a snowway 7.5 (lexan mold board) on it, even that puts it over the weight factor for the front axel ( maybe 50 lbs or so) strickly a back up to the main unit F350/blizzard 810. 
Most dealers ( if adhearing to the rules) will tell you that they can not or do not have a plow assembly for your truck. (liability issues and Federal regulations) There may be a very light duty unit around that would work, I am not sure.
The other points concerning repairs, Mother natures godawful timing ect are points you need to fully consider. The most important one is the wife, if she is not on board with your idea............. personaly I'd rather be in in the conflict overseas with my son.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

KWIK;595461 said:


> SnoFarmer you have lost your mind. Please re-read my post. All I was saying was that I plowed for two years with my STOCK F-150 with no problems. I plowed side by side with my brothers 2500HD all year long. I had nothing done to my truck at all. no Timbrens no ballast weight. nothing. The truck plowed fine. Now I am not saying that these things won't help but i found them unnessary. I would AGAIN tell you don't be afraid of your truck or plowing your own lot.


well, wel,l well, your 4 posts of knowledge is very impressive.
There is no need to reread your drivel.
No timbrens, no ballast and no problems the truck plowed fine

and I have a plow truck for sale that only plowed my drive a few times a year "no proublems"

You have shone me that you know next to nothing about business, liability, plowing snow or trucks.

You need to go and educate your self before you post any more.


----------



## KWIK (Sep 30, 2008)

SnoFarmer;595509 said:


> well, wel,l well, your 4 posts of knowledge is very impressive.
> There is no need to reread your drivel.
> No timbrens, no ballast and no problems the truck plowed fine
> 
> ...


. you have seriously lost your mind. I have 8 trucks, 7 of which are 3/4 or 1 ton. I picked up a brand new F150 very cheap and figured it would be a good truck for one of my supervisors to check jobs. We came across a 8ft straight blade and decided to put it on the truck just for small clean-ups. It turned out that the "small clean-ups" turned into large lots pushing 4-6 inches of snow. I WAS ONLY TELLING THE ORGINAL POSTER THAT I HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH THE TRUCK PLOWING COMMERCIALLY. sorry i only have 4posts. I am really busy and don't have alot of time to post all day on Plowing web sites like you  as for darbc23 good luck with your situation, if you need any more information just as snofarmer he seem like he know everything


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

KWIK;595513 said:


> . you have seriously lost your mind. I have 8 trucks, 7 of which are 3/4 or 1 ton. I picked up a brand new F150 very cheap and figured it would be a good truck for one of my supervisors to check jobs. We came across a 8ft straight blade and decided to put it on the truck just for small clean-ups. It turned out that the "small clean-ups" turned into large lots pushing 4-6 inches of snow. I WAS ONLY TELLING THE ORGINAL POSTER THAT I HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH THE TRUCK PLOWING COMMERCIALLY. sorry i only have 4posts. I am really busy and don't have alot of time to post all day on Plowing web sites like you  as for darbc23 good luck with your situation, if you need any more information just as snofarmer he seem like he know everything


LMAO

welcome to plowsight kwik.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That's five posts...

You still know next to nothing.

By telling me that you have a business and you were plowing with a f150 all of last year with no ballast. That is one of the most dangerous and stupid things you can do.
Anyone with any experience knows ballast is key to setting up a truck properly.

next your telling us a f150 can do the same job a f250 can.
Sooooo, why do you go on to say that you have 3/4 tons too. why?
when a f150 can plow side by side with one.

I know bull when i see it...

Most new members that have some knowledge don't just jump in spouting off like you are.

I'm not going to back off of my position why because I have over 28yrs of experience pushing snow. from jeeps to heavy equipment I even know how to shovel siht.


----------



## KWIK (Sep 30, 2008)

"I even know how to shovel siht" 
__________________
LOL you do a good job of that just by opening your mouth


28yrs of posting about plowing and actually doing it is two different things. also after all the time you spend posting your time away you'd think you could spell


----------



## KWIK (Sep 30, 2008)

next your telling us a f150 can do the same job a f250 can.
Sooooo, why do you go on to say that you have 3/4 tons too. why?
when a f150 can plow side by side with one.

you really can't read can you


----------



## KWIK (Sep 30, 2008)

That's five posts...




at least you can count


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You really don't know how to plow do you.

Just don't drive any of your trucks with out ballast in it anywhere near my loved ones.

Your an accident waiting to happen.
Your advice for a business man to plow his own lot is baseless.

As I said you have no business scene.
You know nothing about liability.

Lately, as a so called business man in the snow removal business you should recommend a professional do it but wait, your not a professional are you?


He(the op) sure can do whatever he wants to do but a smart business man will soon learn it is cheaper and easier to hire it out than to do it him self.

You should know this....


ps learn how to quote properly, hint: try the quote button it's found in the lower right coroner..

pss All words are spelled correctly I guess your not use to it.


psss You can have the last post for now I need to go sell my 3/4 ton trucks and get some.
1/2 ton trucks instead.
and I can save money on ballast tooo hahahahahahah


pssss Don't hate hate the player.. yea it's nice to have made enough money so i can sit hear with you all morning shooting the sh1t..


pssss.. You still don't have a hang of quoting properly do you? You should have paid closer attention in class. Just use the quote button so we can under stand what you are trying to say..


what's that under the bridge? why it's a t****


----------



## KWIK (Sep 30, 2008)

Its called spell check, look into it. 




"you have no business scene.
you know nothing about libelity." WTF does this say? WTF is libelity?

lately, as a so called business man in the snow removal business you should recommend a professional do it but wait, your not a professional are you?

sounds like you are begging for business,telling people not to do their own work.

no wonder you are on a web site dreaming about plowing all day. You can't spell,you can't type a complete sentence that makes sense, and your opinion is the only one that matters. Really, get a education then a life.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

basher;595418 said:


> Dose it have plow prep? if not here's a starting point of what to do to the F150
> 
> Heavy rated tires ,you should be plowing with at least a h rated tire. the stiffer sidewalls are needed to handle the weight of the blade. the side wall casings on the lower load rated tires breaks down from the constant pounding from the plow. While you're messing with tires what rims do you have? the light weight aluminum "show" rims won't handle the load well. make sure you have enough rim before you buy tires, the chain is only as strong as the weakest link. perhaps you can get a set of steel wheels form the junk yard if you need to upgrade.
> 
> ...


Well, there is all that.

Not sure why you had to get so technical about it. But nice job, pretty well laid it all out.



KWIK;595482 said:


> exactly what i have been trying to say thanks


Yeah, but that's not a V-plow as the OP was talking about.

So paying someone is more expensive than purchasing a plow for a truck not well suited for plowing?

What happens when the truck breaks? Contractors are going to be busy with their contracted accounts and will either not be able to service you or will charge you some serious cash to do the job.

Transmissions are usually around $3K. Not sure if that truck has ball joints, but you can figure on another grand. Brakes wear out faster, wheel bearings, u-joints.

You sure it's cheaper? Must be a lot of ******* business owners out there, cuz there sure are a lot of plow contractors making money off those business owners that don't do it themselves.

One last question, what do you think about me starting up a restaurant out of the back of my plow trucks? Pretty sure I can do it cheaper than someone with a building.


----------



## KWIK (Sep 30, 2008)

again, not reading the op post correctly. He is not "buying a new truck"


"What do I need to do to a 2005 F150 Supercrew FX4 to make it plow worthy. Dont want to get a new truck at this time."

This was the orginal question.


you guys are so quick to put some one down for wanting to try and save a little money,give the guy a break. I am sure if he had sno****ers money and Brains he would just hire someone to build a dome over his resturant then he wouldn't need to worry about it


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

KWIK;595541 said:


> Its called spell check, look into it.
> 
> no wonder you are on a web site dreaming about plowing all day. You can't spell,you can't type a complete sentence that makes sense, and your opinion is the only one that matters. Really, get a education then a life.


I rebut your statements with facts coupled with experience.
I asked you some questions also but you chose not to answer my questions.
When you lack knowledge on the subject or my questions you attack me.
This hurts your creditability.
(You can attack me, I'm a big boy I can take what ever you dish out, just be able to support your position)

It's easy to see that you lack both experience and knowledge.


----------



## KWIK (Sep 30, 2008)

I didn't "refuse" to answer anything. Why would you need to ask questions when you have all the answers already.

how is it "easy to see I lack Knowledge and exp". when I am telling the OP my opinion from exp.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

KWIK;595568 said:


> again, not reading the op post correctly. He is not "buying a new truck"
> 
> "What do I need to do to a 2005 F150 Supercrew FX4 to make it plow worthy. Dont want to get a new truck at this time."
> 
> ...




IF you had the experience that you say you have you would know the cost involved.
But you do not seam to get it.

It will cost him thousands for a plow
It will cost him thousands in additional INS cost.
The cost of salt.
Maintenance cost.
Being responsible for all the damage to his landscaping
The eventual new truck.
It will even cost you $$$ more when your truck breaks down and the Easter brunch crowd is on the way
His time lost from running the business because he was plowing the lot.
Having a plowing Co on the hook for any slip and falls "priceless"

It will cost him less than he thinks to have his lot plowed.

Their is a reason most smart businessmen hire out there snow business to a pro.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well honest it not our job to tell him to hired plower.

My friend own 2 business and he used to hired one but sick of argue with them and how bad job plus waste moneys. He bought plow and put on his f250 so been now He is happy and not deal with them that charge too much or not do good job. He say maintenance on F250 not bad but most time it sit in storage lot or his garage.



Honest F150 it seem ok but not think it would be last until sell. You will be replace lot front end. Plus it cheap get old F250 or F350 or Chevy or Dodge with plow. You can get one for $4,000 or less.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Milwaukee;595986 said:


> Well honest it not our job to tell him to hired plower.
> And it is your job to tell me i can't.
> 
> My friend own 2 business and he used to hired one but sick of argue with them and how bad job plus waste moneys. He bought plow and put on his f250 so been now He is happy and not deal with them that charge too much or not do good job. He say maintenance on F250 not bad but most time it sit in storage lot or his garage.
> ...


a 4k truck is not going to be reliable,.....
He does not have time to take it apart and call ford and tell them what is wrong with his truck because he wants to see what make it break.

He has a business to run...

Serenity now,,, serenity now,,,,,,,,

I thought you got a pm today???


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Girls can we all let go of eachothers hair here for a bit. The guy just askd if he needed to beef up his F150 to plow with it. I am sure this truck will far outlast some of you people if u dont keep ur hypertention under control.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

KGRlandscapeing;596075 said:


> Girls can we all let go of eachothers hair here for a bit. The guy just askd if he needed to beef up his F150 to plow with it. I am sure this truck will far outlast some of you people if u dont keep ur hypertention under control.


  Nancy,
That had absolutely nothing to do with nothing.
Now give me back those red pumps you borrowed last week you sult.

FYI it's called a discussion... Fallow along closely read all of the posts then make a worth while response.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

KWIK;595461 said:


> I had nothing done to my truck at all. no Timbrens no ballast weight. nothing.
> 
> Translation; I totally ignored all the manufacturers recommendations.
> 
> ...


Translation: I am execptional.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

basher;596265 said:


> Translation: I am execptional.


yes!!!! on the front axle seals. I just did mine.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bribrius;596714 said:


> yes!!!! on the front axle seals. I just did mine.


Just a cost to be factored in when you're overloading the front axle.payup


----------



## darbc23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Snofarmer and kwik appreciate your opinions. A few false statements were made. First of all checked with insurance and liability will go up exactly $0! Second of all contacted liability insurance and since we are a Limited Liability Company this also will increase by exactly $0. As far as someone falling in the lot it will be covered the same as if I hired it out...$1,000,000 coverage per person injured. Just stating the facts here in MN...is it different elsewhere?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

scenario.

A Person falls on your lot and you are the polwer, you and only you could be held liable.
or named in the suite

How much experience do you have maintaining a lot?

If you hired it out the "plowguy" would be named in the law suite also.
If there was a problem with the maintenance of the lot he could be held liable.
This could save your business if the injured party wins.


But hey, if we're just ruining it for you, getting a plow then I'm sorry...lololol
If you want to get a plow and plow it go for it.


Just give it some thought.
.
.Are the words "snow plowing" listed in the policy?
If not then your not covered.


----------



## KWIK (Sep 30, 2008)

darbc23;598909 said:


> Snofarmer and kwik appreciate your opinions. A few false statements were made. First of all checked with insurance and liability will go up exactly $0! Second of all contacted liability insurance and since we are a Limited Liability Company this also will increase by exactly $0. As far as someone falling in the lot it will be covered the same as if I hired it out...$1,000,000 coverage per person injured. Just stating the facts here in MN...is it different elsewhere?


no problem. You shouldn't have any problems. My insurance co. said the same thing before we opened our business. "If your plowing commercially for a business then the rules change" but if your just donig your own lot/driveway you'll be fine. In your original post you said something about a v plow. I tried to pick up one of my v blades with the F-150 and while it held it up it was alot heavier than the 8ft straight blade. I would recommend only using a straight blade.The truck will be fine. good luck


----------



## darbc23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks kwik. I am thinking of going with a hiniker 7.6. I know of a guy who has been plowing a lot twice the size of ours with one and a F150 Supercrew....for six years now...I think its worth a try. Like I said earlier I can make my payments a buy a plow for less per year then removal. Too top it all off the old high rollin snow plow guy never even came in 2 eat...In 10 years! He can kiss my white ass!! I plan to go with a full beefing up also. Thanks again guys! Happy plowing.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Nothing personal, But i don't eat at the 3 restaurants that I plow.when I'm plowing.
I might gab some coffee and a doughnut but that's it.
Just not enough hrs in a day.


----------

